# Whats your lathe tool handle look like?



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok guys, i have given away and sold alot of the carbide tools and here is your chance to show off the handles that you have turned for them, here are mine..

tools are round, square, radius square and diamond detailer in full size and mini, shafts and handles were made by me...:yes:


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

What are you using for the copper ring?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Copper pipe coupler, I can get two out of them.. and copper pipe cap on the minis


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

why not the cap on the big ones?
nice looking tools BTW:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> why not the cap on the big ones?
> nice looking tools BTW:thumbsup:


That's all i had,


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> That's all i had,


I love it. :thumbsup:

Nice handles by the way. I was hoping I may have inspired you to make some of these as laminations.

Necessity is the mother of invention. I used a piece of chrome plated brass tubing, since my other ferrules were too small, and I did not have a copper fitting large enough.

By the way, I used my large circular Rus Demka tool yesterday to turn a piece of Box Flame Elder. It was a pleasure to use. The piece was an experiment and the cracks I see may mean this will not become a finished bowl but it was nice to see the flame pattern emerge as I turned.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I love it. :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice handles by the way. I was hoping I may have inspired you to make some of these as laminations.
> 
> ...


Dave, I had enough stock to make the handles, if I make more tools they will most likely be laminated..


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> That's all i had,


kinda what i figured :yes:
i used a coupling on my first two then i saw that you had used a cap and that inspired me to buy caps for the rest of mine if i ever get a chance to make them
i did turn one handle for my dads tools but its not put together yet


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> kinda what i figured :yes:
> i used a coupling on my first two then i saw that you had used a cap and that inspired me to buy caps for the rest of mine if i ever get a chance to make them
> i did turn one handle for my dads tools but its not put together yet


Caps do look better, but you notice that I redone my handles for the large tools so they all 4 match..


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

and they look good too:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice looking tools and handles Rus.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> Nice looking tools and handles Rus.
> Mike Hawkins


Thank you, I was hoping others would post their photos...


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> Thank you, I was hoping others would post their photos...


patience man patience


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> patience man patience


Lol, I know I know...


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Id post mine except I still have 5 of them to make. I have all the blanks ready and they are sitting right next to the lathe. Just gotta get all these Christmas orders done and then I can make some handles!!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Id post mine except I still have 5 of them to make. I have all the blanks ready and they are sitting right next to the lathe. Just gotta get all these Christmas orders done and then I can make some handles!!


Nice, you must still be using the traditional tools :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry didnt post this earlier. Was finishing up the remodel of kitchen and nursery. Ash handle without a finish on it yet. Used spare 1" copper coupling for the ferrul (sp?)









PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> Nice, you must still be using the traditional tools :thumbsup:


 I have the handle finished for the small square radiused tool and that one does 90% of my turning. I also got the handle done for the large round cutter tool but havt had the opertunity to use that one yet. I'm using a traditional spindle gouge to round my blanks and then I go to the carbide. Once I get all my handles done, I could probably pitch all my traditional tools except my parting tools and bowl gouges.:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I have the handle finished for the small square radiused tool and that one does 90% of my turning. I also got the handle done for the large round cutter tool but havt had the opertunity to use that one yet. I'm using a traditional spindle gouge to round my blanks and then I go to the carbide. Once I get all my handles done, I could probably pitch all my traditional tools except my parting tools and bowl gouges.:thumbsup:


You will still use the traditional tools sometimes, I do


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> Thank you, I was hoping others would post their photos...



Well, I am kinda embarrassed about my handle, however I guess I can post it....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> Well, I am kinda embarrassed about my handle, however I guess I can post it....


Haha


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I'm anteing-up here since the handles are on my to-do list. I've cut blanks for two of them (hickory) and tried to turn a cone to fit over my only live center to use with the drilled hole. Unfortunately I had a catch and it cracked so I had to go to LOML, tail between the legs and ask to spend money before Christmas. :laughing:

Anyway, I now have the cheap live center from PSI (why is it le$$ plus free shipping on Amazon?) so now my only excuse is time. :blink:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> I'm anteing-up here since the handles are on my to-do list. I've cut blanks for two of them (hickory) and tried to turn a cone to fit over my only live center to use with the drilled hole. Unfortunately I had a catch and it cracked so I had to go to LOML, tail between the legs and ask to spend money before Christmas. :laughing:
> 
> Anyway, I now have the cheap live center from PSI (why is it le$$ plus free shipping on Amazon?) so now my only excuse is time. :blink:


:thumbsup:


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Mine are all different as a means of quick ID, heres a few of them.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

hughie said:


> Mine are all different as a means of quick ID, heres a few of them.


 Nice set of tools. what is the Y shape tool used for? wall thickness guide?


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Just after it's 2nd coat of semi gloss poly.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

65BAJA said:


> Just after it's 2nd coat of semi gloss poly.


Looks nice, maple?


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Yea, this one is maple. I'm going to try to do one out of cherry tomorrow. I'll have to laminate 2 pcs of 6/4 though. I didn't have any 8/4 cherry. May make a run to the wood store for some walnut for the 3rd large handle.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

65BAJA said:


> Yea, this one is maple. I'm going to try to do one out of cherry tomorrow. I'll have to laminate 2 pcs of 6/4 though. I didn't have any 8/4 cherry. May make a run to the wood store for some walnut for the 3rd large handle.


glue a thin piece of maple in between your cherry before you turn it
that will give it a nice look


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

*Knocked out another one today*

This one is walnut with some neat figuring. A little bit o light coloring a midst the dark.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I like that


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

It might be a well known question but are you drilling a round hole slightly smaller then the square shaft? Or are you mortising it?

RusDemka are you planning on making more of the carbide sets?


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I drilled a 5/8 hole and carved out the corners with a 1/2" chisel. A mortising chisel would work better though.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i drilled mine big enough to accept the tool then filled them with epoxy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I also drilled a 5/8in hole then cut out the corners with a corner chisel. It does not require much wood to be removed.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

fboyles said:


> It might be a well known question but are you drilling a round hole slightly smaller then the square shaft? Or are you mortising it?
> 
> RusDemka are you planning on making more of the carbide sets?


My machine shop is moving at the end of next week, ill be making them till then if someone requests them. But after that I wont be making any more unfortunetly..

Just to clarify, I don't work in the machine shop, its just a perk I have with my current job as a design engineer for mobile fluid power equipment So I'm not losing my job. I make the tools after work.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

*Spy photos*

The last handle for the full size tools.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

65BAJA said:


> The last handle for the full size tools.


These are gonna make some nice handles.....


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Questions for 65BAJA...is that a Delta 46-460 lathe in the pictures? How long are your handles and do you drill the hole off the lathe? I need to make a 16" handle yet but my Delta only turns 16" long spindles so drilling the hole on the lathe is not possible. If you could list the order of operations that you used to make your handles it would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Questions for 65BAJA...is that a Delta 46-460 lathe in the pictures? How long are your handles and do you drill the hole off the lathe? I need to make a 16" handle yet but my Delta only turns 16" long spindles so drilling the hole on the lathe is not possible. If you could list the order of operations that you used to make your handles it would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Handle is 16 3/4". The tail stock just barely hangs over the end of the bed. I turn the handle in the lathe Then I drill it on the drill press in a 2.5" Palmgren drill press vice flipped on it's side. I wrap the handle in a folded blue paper towel to keep from marring the sanded surface.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I am going to start gluing up handles tomorrow, of course I will post pics. I started milling material this weekend, but didnt get to glue up as I was also working on a cherry jewelry box, and more.


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

65BAJA said:


> Handle is 16 3/4". The tail stock just barely hangs over the end of the bed. I turn the handle in the lathe Then I drill it on the drill press in a 2.5" Palmgren drill press vice flipped on it's side. I wrap the handle in a folded blue paper towel to keep from marring the sanded surface.


Thanks 65BAJA for the handle instructions.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Well it didn't turn out quite like I wanted but I still like it.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

65BAJA said:


> Well it didn't turn out quite like I wanted but I still like it.


That looks sweet...


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Finally got started on mine. Didn't have a cone live center so tried to create my own but that cracked when I had a catch. Coughed up for the cheap PSI live center and moved on. 

I have a bunch of hickory so I grabbed a piece - its a good strong wood. Milled it close enough to square. drilled the hole and punched the center on the other side. 











Turned the tenon for the the ferrule and pounded that on, then turned to my liking. 











Set up a burn wire to decorate, sanded to 400 and she's ready!











I ground the corners away on the steel to fit, added some epoxy and drove the tool into the handle. Sprayed on some shellac to get a little warmth and that's where I'm at. Hope to finish with lacquer in the next couple days


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Finally got started on mine. Didn't have a cone live center so tried to create my own but that cracked when I had a catch. Coughed up for the cheap PSI live center and moved on.
> 
> I have a bunch of hickory so I grabbed a piece - its a good strong wood. Milled it close enough to square. drilled the hole and punched the center on the other side.
> 
> ...


Very cool shopdad, I'm hoping to post some handles I turned today for a trade on woodbarter, maybe tomorrow


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

65BAJA said:


> Well it didn't turn out quite like I wanted but I still like it.


i like it alot:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is one of two handles I made for a trade. It's walnut, 16.5 inches long


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Very nice! What size ferrule did you use on that. Looks larger than the 3/4" that I used on mine.

What length handle have you used on the smaller tools?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Very nice! What size ferrule did you use on that. Looks larger than the 3/4" that I used on mine.
> 
> What length handle have you used on the smaller tools?


The ferrel is a 1" copper coupler, and 3/4 on the small tool, but they are not actually 1" or 3/4 when you measure them :/


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I got 2 handles glued up so far, I need to do 2 more.

Walnut and Cherry, including some cherry sapwood.

I might get to rough turn these tonight, not sure, have been resurfacing the cart top last 2 days, almost done.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> The ferrel is a 1" copper coupler, and 3/4 on the small tool, but they are not actually 1" or 3/4 when you measure them :/


I used caps of the same sizes. If I remember right the I.D. of the 1" cap was 1.128. The large square tool worked great for making a nice square tennon for the cap.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> I got 2 handles glued up so far, I need to do 2 more.
> 
> Walnut and Cherry, including some cherry sapwood.
> 
> I might get to rough turn these tonight, not sure, have been resurfacing the cart top last 2 days, almost done.


Those will look awesome. 

Shoot me your address Jim, I don't have it


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Very nice! What size ferrule did you use on that. Looks larger than the 3/4" that I used on mine.
> 
> What length handle have you used on the smaller tools?


Sorry shopdad, didn't see your other question. The small tool handles I make them st 12" length


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Very nice! What size ferrule did you use on that. Looks larger than the 3/4" that I used on mine.
> 
> What length handle have you used on the smaller tools?


 Maybe this will help others as well :yes:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

You have a 1" ferrule here for the small tool. I think you said you used 3/4"? By grinding off the corners I found the 3/4" ferrule worked for the larger tool but would definitely want more room if I were going to leave it. I may do the same with the first small tool I do to see how it works. Now I'm curious what EWT uses!


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I got to turn one of the handles tonight. Has a nice feel to it, 20" long.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> I got to turn one of the handles tonight. Has a nice feel to it, 20" long.


You went for the pro size, nice, looks great, how thick is that handle??


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> You went for the pro size, nice, looks great, how thick is that handle??



2" max, 1 5/8 average.

Pro size?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> 2" max, 1 5/8 average.
> 
> Pro size?


Yes, easy wood tools have a mini, mid size, full size and pro size, different between full and pro size is the handle length.. your the first of my tools to make a pro size :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> Yes, easy wood tools have a mini, mid size, full size and pro size, different between full and pro size is the handle length.. your the first of my tools to make a pro size :thumbsup:



I did not know that, I planned on the 3 full size tools to have this size handle, wasn’t sure yet on the detailer. 

I dont know, small handles just dont feel right to me though.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> I did not know that, I planned on the 3 full size tools to have this size handle, wasn&#146;t sure yet on the detailer.
> 
> I dont know, small handles just dont feel right to me though.


That's fine, you make what is comfortable to you my friend, te shaft is the same, just longer handle, I bet you will get plenty of leverage...


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> I did not know that, I planned on the 3 full size tools to have this size handle, wasn’t sure yet on the detailer.
> 
> I dont know, small handles just dont feel right to me though.


your tools are packaged up, ill drop off at the PO tomorrow...


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I was able to make 2 of the mini pen turners sets today with left over materials, this will be the last sets i make, let me know if anyone is interested..


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> your tools are packaged up, ill drop off at the PO tomorrow...



Tomorrow is "stuck with inlaws" day, oh a turkey is involved somewhere in that.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Got my first finished. Three coats of shellac and two lacquer. Really happy with the way it turned out. Handle length is 17 3/4". Total length 27 1/4". Feels great in the hand.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> your tools are packaged up, ill drop off at the PO tomorrow...


no you wont its thanksgiving day silly:blink::blink:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> no you wont its thanksgiving day silly:blink::blink:


PO by my place has 24 hour drop off :thumbsup: it won't go untill probably Saturday I agree


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Got my first finished. Three coats of shellac and two lacquer. Really happy with the way it turned out. Handle length is 17 3/4". Total length 27 1/4". Feels great in the hand.


That looks awesome shopdad, that extra length will help u for sure..


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh, and capneddie has the round cutter same size as large CI0 real cheap, 3 for $24


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Here are the two of the tools I made for a trade, both walnut. Two coats of poly.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Finished the other full sized tool. This is the rougher. Handle 18 1/4". Overall tool length 27 1/2". I tried turning this one almost entirely between centers, only chucking the tool-end at the end for shaping and sanding of the butt-end. I also tried a 1" cap for the ferrule which worked great. Hickory again with no decoration to easily tell them apart.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Finished the other full sized tool. This is the rougher. Handle 18 1/4". Overall tool length 27 1/2". I tried turning this one almost entirely between centers, only chucking the tool-end at the end for shaping and sanding of the butt-end. I also tried a 1" cap for the ferrule which worked great. Hickory again with no decoration to easily tell them apart.


Looking good


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

FYI - I got the large radius cutter from this guy and just ordered the small round cutter CI3. Pretty inexpensive and work fine.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/techwestsol...rs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2654


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> FYI - I got the large radius cutter from this guy and just ordered the small round cutter CI3. Pretty inexpensive and work fine.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/techwestsolutionsllc/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2654


Yeah, I got a few cutters from him, and the ci3 just became available from them, got an email two days ago


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Do you happen to have instructions for the full size as well?



RusDemka said:


> Maybe this will help others as well :yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll make something tomorrow and post it..


----------



## Mad Turner (Nov 12, 2012)

*Out of Retirement*

After many years, my lathe is now out of retirement. Both kids are off to college so it time to go back to *MY* hobby. I made some seam rippers and tried CA finish. Came out amazing...so I thought why not on some handles? Again, I realize they aren't fancy but I'm more about the wood and finish. I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice looking handles!!

What did you use in holding the handle in the chuck? I'm still trying to figure the best way to turn a handle on my Rikon 1216?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> Well, I am kinda embarrassed about my handle, however I guess I can post it....
> 
> http://images.geekazoids.net/images_copy23.jpg


I wanna see the blade and lathe to go with the handle 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

So mighty fine handles here. Makes mine look a bit 'pla'

It is about 10 inch long, recycled Red Gum. Was once a road marker with a red and white reflector. I had a handle out of Lemon Scented Gum but it eludes me ATM. 

Shortly I will have reason to make a whole new set.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Mad Turner (Nov 12, 2012)

> Nice looking handles!!
> 
> What did you use in holding the handle in the chuck? I'm still trying to figure the best way to turn a handle on my Rikon 1216?





I tapped the tool end (3/8") and used a cut off bolt & nut in a chuck. I also drilled and tapped (5/16) the tail end with a brass bolt, ground off, center punched and used a cone live center. After I turned it, I put a cone in the headstock chuck to spin on the finish. Then I could get the finish on the tool end.


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Just finished the 2nd coat of poly. This is my fist project on my lathe since I bought it from Dema!


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Finished!


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Finished


----------

